# Industrial Safety Help



## MasterE (Dec 31, 2011)

Can you install a remote reset switch?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

First off, I'm happy you're thinking of your employees safety. Too many manufacturers are about 20 years behind the times, in terms of their knowledge on arc flash safety.

I'd do a couple of things... first, figure out what is CAUSING the power supply alarms, and fix it! Lean on your maintenance techs and electricians hard to come up with this solution. Bring in the OEM if you have to. The first step in any safe work program is to eliminate the conditions causing the hazard (in this case, the need to enter a live panel) before you begin to look at other measures. 

If you feel the need for a door-mounted rod operator to reset this item, they certainly exist. In fact, they're even common. They're a catalog item, and the button even says "reset" on it, and they're sold for remote reset of NEMA type motors starters that are mounted in OEM type enclosures. 

Yes, you can put a window in, but you really need to examine the hazard category of the panel to determine what type of window kit you need. You can't just go cutting a hole in and silicone in a piece of plexiglass (don't laugh, that's the all-too-common approach). To an arc blast, that's the functional equivalent of the door being left open. You need the right type of window kit for the hazard category.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Almost forgot to link to a reset rod:

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/SQUARE-D-External-Overload-Reset-Kit-2CF48?Pid=search


----------



## Faraday (Feb 29, 2012)

http://www.graceport.com/prod_voltage.cfm

These might help a bit with your safety program. I love them, my employer wont listen to me.


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> First off, I'm happy you're thinking of your employees safety. Too many manufacturers are about 20 years behind the times, in terms of their knowledge on arc flash safety.
> 
> I'd do a couple of things... first, figure out what is CAUSING the power supply alarms, and fix it! Lean on your maintenance techs and electricians hard to come up with this solution. Bring in the OEM if you have to. The first step in any safe work program is to eliminate the conditions causing the hazard (in this case, the need to enter a live panel) before you begin to look at other measures.
> 
> ...


Great post! Training for safety professionals has an order of preference, engineering, administrative, and then I forget but basically crap like PPE.

Most of the time everything but the PPE gets left out. Instead of trained equipment operators we all get to wear hi vis vests. The safety guy shows he did his job. and the operators can be cheap (inexpensive?)

Engineering out the hazard is safer, has complete compliance, and is not a PIA for the employees.


----------



## Textile Professional (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks. Your posts have been the most help. I ordered a reset rod today and we have a mock up panel with no power on it in our shop so we can do some testing and run off before we go live with the design. great posts





MDShunk said:


> Almost forgot to link to a reset rod:
> 
> http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/SQUARE-D-External-Overload-Reset-Kit-2CF48?Pid=search


----------

